# can I burn incense?



## scubagirl68 (Sep 6, 2006)

My rabbit is in my apartment bedroom with me,and I have avoided burning incense since I have had her, but I'mwondering whether or not it would affect her?


----------



## manda (Sep 6, 2006)

i wonder this too!

i live in a small studio apartment with my bunny and i will only burnthem in the bathroom with the windows open. which is silly and defeatsthe purpose of burning them.


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2006)

It may not harm her, but she may not like it either.

Bunnies are very sensitive to smells.

Mine have a hissy-fit if I leave their window open, and the nextdoor nieghbor decides to BBQ.

You could give it a try and burn a little bit....but be prepared to airout the room quickly if need be......you'll know by the "thumping"


----------



## scubagirl68 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm more concerned about whether or not it wouldbe harmful to her health. I know that rabbits are prone to respiratoryproblems.


----------



## Runestonez (Sep 7, 2006)

As long as it isn't near her it should beOK. I burn incense frequently in our home...just notin our bunns room. I will also crack the windows a bit so thesmoke/scent is not too strong.Our bunns have neverminded. And our one girl had a URI for a looongtime. It didn't seem to aggravate the problem and she didn'tseem to be bothered by the incense. Just use your commonsense. If it is irriating to you then it is doubly so foryour bunn!


----------

